# Sick Lunare Wrasse



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a Lunar Wrasse that hasn't eaten in 3 weeks. He is a large Wrasse. There are no apparent marks on him other than the fact he won't eat. All he does is lay on the bottom of the tank. Anyone have any ideas what might be wrong? I don't want to lose him as he is a magnificent specimen.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've no saltwater experience, but plenty here do. I just wanted to say hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome to the forum!

How long have you had the wrasse and how long has the tank been up? what size, parameters (calc, alk, NO3, PO4, SG) and what are you feeding?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

after answering the above questions it becomes easier to answer the what the problem may be.
veriety of food is best and i would also soak it in garlic and alittle selcon


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

My first instinct is to question what other fish are present in the tank. Wrasse are especially finicky when kept around Damsels and Pufferfish. What size tank do you have and exactly what species of fish are in the tank?
How long have you had the Wrasse? Was it feeding at the LFS? Has it ever fed in your care? Did you quarantine?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice backup questions Pasfur. :-D


----------



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

The tank has been set up for over 2 years. The wrasse has been in the tank for 18 months with all the other fish that I have in the tank. All of the water criteria is great. He was eating fine and just stopped...


----------



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have had the fish for over 18 months and it was eating fine. I have a 125 gallon and all of the water paramaters are perfect. He just quit eating...


----------



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Cloudy water*

Hello again all..Maybe someone has an answer for this. I recently switched my 125 gallon tank over to a new tank. I used all of the substrate from my old tank to the new one as well and my live rock. I put all new water in it. All of my water parameters are great except for phosphate which is between 1 and 2.5. It looked great for about a week but now the water has a whiteish haze to it. And I am already starting to develop green algae on the glass. I read about a product called Algone and purchased it. It has been in my tank for about 3 days and it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Does anyone have any suggestion to clear the water in my new tank or for the algae. I also run an Ecolizer as my UV. Please give me a hint.:-?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

For the white haze you need to test Calcium and Alkalinity. This is the starting point.


----------



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

I tested for calcium and by alkalinity I assume you mean ph. Calcium was at 400 and the ph was 8.4...Now the white haze has progressed to a green tint which I assume is an algae bloom. This tank has been set up for 2 weeks today. As I stated earlier, it had been an existing tank. I bought a new tank and stand. I put all of the substrate and live rock from my old tank and used my existing wet/dry filter and put all new water in the new tank. I have also purchased Algone in hopes that would clear my problem. I have no amonia, a trace of nitrite, and no nitrate in my tank at this time. I do have about 2.5 on phosphate in my tank. I am currently not running a uv but my pet store guy said that the Aquaecolizer was the way to go so that is what I am using. Any other questions or suggestions? There is also a white bit of debris floating on top of the water. My overflow box doesn't seem to be removing it...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Calcium was 400. Did you test alkalinity? These type of situations are rare unless one of these levels is completely off. However, for your situation I think we have another issue in the works...

When you moved the sand bed and bioballs it is likely that nutrients were released into the aquarium which are now contributing to an algae bloom. This is a FOWLR, correct? If so, then I would cut off all light for the next 48 hours and then do a large partial. It will be vital to check the skimmer frequently during this period.


----------



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

No. I also have several mushroom corals, a large green carpet anemone, and several rock anemones. i am looking to also add more coral as soon as I have everything right. My initial thought was the same. That I had disturbed the bacterial bed. I didn't move the bio balls they stayed in the sump. But I did move the substrate. I noticed a little while ago that it does seem to be clearing up. I put 2 pouches of the Algone in my tank last night and I pointed the returns more toward the surface to break up the floating debris. It seems that it is helping. I think I might be going through a mini cycle. But all of my water parameters other than phosphate are within safe levels. 0 amonia, a slight bit of nitrite, and no nitrate. When you are asking about alkalinity are you talking about ph? And is the Aquaecolizer a satisfactory replacement for a uv?


----------



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lunare Wrasse is still not eating but alive...It has been 5 weeks...Someone please help!!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm having a difficult time offering suggestions.

Some random thoughts. Alkalinity is not pH. Alkalinity needs to be tested separately from pH and Calcium. All 3 readings are necessary to understand if an adjustment is needed. Any one reading without the other two gives incomplete information that can not really be used to make any recommendation. Some hobbyists would include Magnesium in this discussion as well, but i've always managed to utilize just the basic 3 tests.

What is your lighting pattern? Have you observed your Wrasse in the middle of the night when the main lights are off?

Temperature?

Lets talk about tankmates again. If the Wrasse is honestly laying in one spot for this extended period of time, it is highly likely that it is experiencing stress and this is a stimulated response.

Can you post pictures or link to video?


----------



## AquaMan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mark,
I did my 50 gallon water change on Wed. I put in the Kent phosphate remover. I checked my kh which was 180, my ph 8.5. I was not able to use ro water this time. Now the problem the water is still not crystal clear and I am starting to get algae 3 days later. What should the alkalinity be and if I need to lower it what do I use to do that?

Michael


----------

